# 2009 5.2 Pro V.S. 2010 5.2 Pro



## azpoolguy (Dec 18, 2009)

My garage was broken into two weeks ago! Lost everything! 3 bikes, gear and lots of hand and power tools. My LBS has 2009 5.2 Pro Full Ultegra in Red for $3k even. The owner said he would re-figure his price a little also. The problem is my insurance check is possibly another 2 weeks out. We are still waiting on the police report. The 2009 has been on the floor since last fall so I don't think it will sell in the next 2 weeks but if it does is it worth paying the extra $ for a new 5.2 or is a 5.1 close enough? Are the wheels really $700 better?


----------



## WhyRun (Dec 29, 2008)

are you comparing the 5.1 and 5.2 or 5.2 between two years? One, the 2009 wheels probably have paired spokes, an inferrior design, remedied for 2010. The paired spokes caused wheels to crack frequently. I also believe that the 5.1 had a bonty race lite fork, while the 5.2 has Race X Lite fork.

If I were you, and I'm not, I'd wait to have the check in hand, and then head in there and see what they have. The 2009 will likely have ultegra 6600 or U-SL. Remember then 2010 will have 6700 ultegra. So on a 2010 Trek, you're talking 2010 group, more reliable wheels, better fork. Lots to consider, no need to rush, but terribly sorry about your loss...

edit: not that its all that important, but thinking again, I think the 5.2 has a RXL stem (definitely worth the upgrade - but really you can ebay a RXL stem for $20) and a better stock saddle (for what thats worth) over the 5.1 as well.


----------



## azpoolguy (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. I'm mostly trying to figure out the difference between the 2009 and 2010. I understand the difference in the wheels but with a 5 year wheel warren ty I'm not to concerned about the wheels.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

The changes to the 5 series frame only from 2008 to 2010 are minimal.

2008 
-5.2 & 5.5 models: they both had the base OCLV Black frame (except for the 64cm frame which was OCLV White), and other than outfit were identical; They both had a Race XL fork.
-5.1 was briefly introduced in late 2007 then discontinued. It had OCLV White frame.

2009
-5.2 and 5.5 models: they both had the OCLV Black frame with a "new" *replaceable rear derailleur hanger**. That was the only difference from the 2008 model year. Other than outfit, they were the exact same frame/fork. [* the RDH was introduced in the 5, mid year 2009, and not at the beginning of the model year, so some '09s have it, some don't.]

2010
-5.1, 5.2, 5.5 and 5.9: All four models were identical frame and identical to the 2009 model year. They are all OCLV Black. With the exception of the 5.1, they all have the RXL /E2 fork and aluminum steerer. The 5.1 has the Race Light fork which has the recess for the speedtrap sensor. They only difference between models are the outfits. 

Of course with P1, the designations are largely irrelevant anyway, other than 5 series or 6 series, as the bikes are completely customizable with your choice of all major road groups, and otherwise Bonty outfits.

The 6 series, likewise changed with the addition of the RDH between the 2008 and 2009 model years, but the 2010 model saw a completely different frame. Many changes to the: fork, main tube/lug interfaces (OCLV2 Red), stays, integrated sensors, seat mast, FD hanger, totally internal cables, integrated Di2 fittings, and probably some others, I forgot about.

HTH
zac


----------



## azpoolguy (Dec 18, 2009)

Cool! Thanks for the break down. I'm going to just have to wait for my check and see what's available. Sounds like I want to stick with a 5.2. I'm planning on buying something off the floor for a road bike so I can get back to training. My longest wait will have to be on the mtb. I'm going to speck a full custom build on that to replace my Fisher Ferrous that I had replaced/upgraded EVERYTHING! I hate thieves!!!!!


----------



## azpoolguy (Dec 18, 2009)

It looks like a 2009 5.2 for me. The owner of my LBS let me install some pedals ( Keo Classic) and do a complete fit session on the '09 while I'm waiting for my check. It was issued last Thursday. It should be here shortly. I took it for my first test ride. Incredible! I could tell why carbon road bikes are all the rage with in 50'. It was butter! Smooth,lite,responsive,and stable!


----------

